# Goldens/Dogs or People??



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

people didn’t like how I originally worded it, so let me re do this…

if you could spend a whole weekend with just your dogs or with your friends, who would you choose? 

I’d choose my dog probably 😂


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd save both. 

Dogs are wonderful, but people need the company and care of other people.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

terrible thread


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

There I reworded it. It was just supposed to be a funny question, not something serious 🤦‍♀️😂


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Why not spend time with both?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

DogParentofOne said:


> if you could spend a whole weekend with just your dogs or with your friends, who would you choose?


I already chose both at a Field trial next weekend.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Dogs.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Definitely dogs.....


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

What if I spend my free time with a lot of both at dog shows?


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

JerseyChris said:


> What if I spend my free time with a lot of both at dog shows?


Same here!!


----------

